# First day of work today, a good experience!



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I went to work today, i made a post last night asking for advice but realized no one is going to hold my hand while i go there so i edited it.Anyway it was great!I was doing concert work setting up the stage and i must say it was great fun, there was about 60 people there and the ones who weren't giving orders were quiet but it was a nice quiet!Everyone was just into there work, getting physical, really into the moment and it was a cool feeling.All nationalities there were americans, british, germans it was awesome and when i did have to be alone with people i didn't find it bad.

A girl was trying to get me talking"what do you do etc" i was incredibly brief about that but didn't mind and when moments came i just said whatever popped up even though it was fairly rare but i even made her giggle once.When i said something and people didn't laugh or respond...i didn't care.The action was awesome, i felt really relaxed even though i was quiet and if someone did say something i was comfortable responding.

At the start of the day someone said something where i didn't know what to say...but i just smiled, said"ah sucks dude" and went on to work.I have to go again tomorrow at 10:00 pm which is pretty crazy but i look forward to it!Instead of worrying about what to say or what people think...i just kept my back straight and made myself comfortable.I will make sure this experience stays with me, i haven't felt comfortable in my skin for a very long time, if i can do something like this then i know that anyone can!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

F'kn A man!

Sounds like a cool gig too. Well done :clap


----------



## iShine (Nov 30, 2010)

NICE! Congrats!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

thats sick man. Congrats


----------

